# Newbie: Help Identifying Omega Constellation



## Jase (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello!

I have inherited an Omega Constellation, made (I'm told) in roughly 1970. I know nothing about watches, and will probably end up selling it, so that someone who appreciates it can enjoy it!

I have a couple of questions - hopefully someone with some knowledge would be so kind to help me out here?

How do I take the back off, and is it wise to do so without any specialist tools? I have read that the serial number or more information may be engraved inside?

What does 'Pie Pan' mean in the context of this type of watch?

Is this likely to be made from gold and stainless steel, or is it just 'gold-coloured'?

Where would you guys advise getting it valued and where is the best place to sell it if I choose to?

Any help much appreciated 

Photos below:


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

is it me or are there a lot of these posts at the moment.

It looks like a gold cap connie.. thats rolled gold (thicker than plating)

could do with clearer (bigger pics and a pick of the movement) Value depending on condition Â£150 to 200


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,Pie-pan describes the style of the dial- if you google images you will see what is meant. Don't try to take the back off without a case opener if it is a screw-down you will almost certainly damage the back; a good local jeweller will do the job for you and the serial number is on the movement other case numbers are on the inside of the back. Look on e-bay for price guide and that is probably your best bet for selling it if you are not particularly interested in watches. Good luck.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like a gold capped 14,9xx Constellation with either a cal 551 or Cal 501/504. It is probably around late 50s to early 60s. I looks a bit battered but that could just be the photos. It's difficult to determine whether the dial is original or not but it's not a pie-pan - it really could do with a full frontal shot. Condition wise, it's not wonderful but if someone wanted to they could restore it. If you're thinking of selling let me know by private message as I collect them


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Restoring the gold cap ones is a bit harder than the stainless one imho. I just picked up a connie from early 60`s for Â£200 and the case was in better nick than this one tho there were a few marks to the caseback I too might be interested in this if it comes up for sale. Would like to see a movemnt shot though


----------



## bentleyT1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jase said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have inherited an Omega Constellation, made (I'm told) in roughly 1970. I know nothing about watches, and will probably end up selling it, so that someone who appreciates it can enjoy it!
> 
> ...


I can help replating the case if your stuck on getting it done.


----------



## Jase (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow - thank you all for so many replies and so much information!

It sounds like I'm better off leaving well alone as far as taking the back off - is it a fairly risk-free process if I took it to a jewellers? I don't want to risk them damaging it if they don't know what they're doing!

As far as I have been told, this was given to a relative as a 25-year-service gift, and I thought this would have been in the late 60s, so it's interesting you are dating it as earlier. It's entirely possible because I'm basing this on long-passed relative's stories.

It was worn by him for a long time, and then by another relative on a daily basis, so it has signs of use. The bezel is a bit scratched, but the back is in fairly good condition. Judging by the build-up around the back, it has never been opened. It works fine from the little I know - winds up and both hands move!

I will probably go the Ebay route if I sell it - simply because I have no idea of pricing and it's likely to get the 'market value' there. I can also be upfront that I know nothing about watches, instead of pretending to be an expert in a jewellers and being subsequently ripped off!

If a few of you are interested in this, what further detail would you want to see - for example is it a necessity I take it to a jewellers and get a photo with the back off? I don't want to disturb it more than is necessary. Does this give you more information somehow or is it to see the state of the mechanism?

I've taken some much higher resolution photos with a proper digital camera and a magnifying light (last photos were taken on the phone). Hopefully these give enough detail for you - click for bigger


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks to me like a cal 505 and as I said from late 50s to early 60s. Can't say more without seeing in the back. If you want to get the back off without scratching it then Roy sells a case back removing plastic ball which I have found very effective at the job and all for about Â£9.

The good news is that the dial may be original - needs closer inspection though. The bad news is that the gold capping is just on the bezel and lugs (although some of those bezels were solid gold with the just the lugs gold capped). This makes restoring almost impossible - even if you were going to re-plate the gold capping (I have just had this done on a Seamaster) it would be impossible to avoid plating the stainless steel body as well IMO.

If the movement is a cal 505 then these were troublesome - the autowind rotor bearings fail and manual winding system wears as well and spares are not plentiful.

So, some good news and some bad - it would make an interesting rebuild but not for the faint hearted

BFN


----------



## Jase (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the further info! I've invested in the opening 'ball' for a couple of quid from Ebay. Hopefully I'll then be able to carefully take the back off and confirm the exact details.

Appreciate all the advice, you guys really know your stuff


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Jase, just wanted to say make sure back of the watch is clean and free from dirt, if possible use a cocktail stick around between the steel back and the case so none of the dirt (detrius) goes into the lovely movement. Good Luck :good:


----------



## Jase (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello All

I've finally managed to get the back off the Constellation (actually a jeweller did it for me!) - it was not a screw-on, so the ball I purchased to remove it was not too effective 

Here are some high-res pictures of the inside (click for bigger) - the jeweller seemed surprised and impressed at the movement, apparently 'not what he expected'. He offered me a fair bit of cash to buy it for himself to wear (I didn't ask to sell it, just to remove the back!), but I'm still thinking of using Ebay to get a fair price.

Given the additional information gleaned from the movement numbers, age, number of jewels, etc, can you guys give me a revised guide price that this might fetch - and if I'm likely to get a lot of interest?

Thank you, your help's much appreciated


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Ebay will determine its market value and yes they always get a lot of interest , but if you can't be bothered to go down that route i'll give you Â£25 quid for it


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Jase,

Well it's even earlier than I thought - a cal 354 bumper movement of around 1954/55 so that is very nice. However, as I said it will need a lot of TLC to bring it back to A1 but it would be worth it IMHO. Spares are very limited for this movement and you'd probably need a donor watch to cater for any future maintenance.

But nice though - would appreciate being told when it was put up for sale on fleabay - as I said it would make an interesting project but not for the fainthearted.

Best wishes with the sale


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Jase said:


> Hello All
> 
> I've finally managed to get the back off the Constellation (actually a jeweller did it for me!) - it was not a screw-on, so the ball I purchased to remove it was not too effective
> 
> ...


You can register at omega.ch and search the ref in the DB


----------



## Jase (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for your help!

For those that asked to be notified when this watch was for sale - it is on Ebay now. I'm not sure whether I'm allowed to post links here, but I'm sure you can find it - 'Vintage Omega Constellation 354' in the search will probably do it.

Let me know if anyone has any questions


----------

